# D-link router keeps resetting every ten minutes on its own



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

My D-link router won't give me a break. Every 10 or 20 minutes it resets, severing the internet connection. This is extremely annoying, especially when I'm playing online games or downloading something. Simply put, the three lights suddenly turn off, then they start turning on again one after the other. I don't know what to do, please help!

And please I don't want any of the automated answering machines with their usual 'help', like "download update", "contact your ISP", "disable your firewall", "what??? you want free help and you want complain about it too?".
If you know what really causes this problem, please tell me! You will go to heaven if you do.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model is the D-link?

If you bypass the router and connect directly to the modem does the connection reset?



> the three lights suddenly turn off


What lights?

You may have a failing router. Out of curiosity have you tried updating the firmware?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Change the power socket it is connected to. If that fails, change the power adaptor.

A firmware upgrade is also a good idea but make sure you have a backup of the existing config and firmware.


Dave


----------

